# Hunting trips to So Utah just got a little less fun



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

http://www.ksl.com/?sid=42849950&ni...rn-utah-massage-parlors-in-prostitution-sting


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Why do I always find out about these kind of "massage" parlors when it's too late? Dang! I could use a "massage".


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

This thread is another example of why the UWN is one of the top 13 outdoor forums in Utah.

.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

wyogoob said:


> This thread is another example of why the UWN is one of the top 13 outdoor forums in Utah.
> 
> .


At least I didn't have a mouthful of hot coffee when I read this post...I don't care who you are that was some funny cheet


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

Just hunt in Nevada.....nothing to worry about 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

hondodawg said:


> Just hunt in Nevada.....nothing to worry about
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hard to draw and can't afford to buy a tag but always fun to look at.;-)


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

hondodawg said:


> Just hunt in Nevada.....nothing to worry about
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


But then you couldn't get a 50% discount or better for threatening to turn the masseuse in. ;-)


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

CPAjeff said:


> But then you couldn't get a 50% discount or better for threatening to turn the masseuse in. ;-)


I'm not even going to ask how you know that:eek2:


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

bowgy said:


> I'm not even going to ask how you know that:eek2:


 Maybe he does their books?


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Dunkem said:


> Maybe he does their books?


I do their books, and in return they do .... ah hell, nevermind.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

CPAjeff said:


> I do their books, and in return they do .... ah hell, nevermind.


Tit for tat?


----------

